# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Հայաստանի թռչնաշխարհը վտանգված է. ստորագրահավաք

## Grieg

Թռչունների որս արգելոցում

(*Ստորագրահավաք*)

 

Թռչունների որս արգելոցում

[Հոկտեմբեր 27, 2008]

Այս լուսանկարներն արված են անցած հանգստյան օրերին «Սեւան» ազգային պարկի «Լիճք-Արգիչի» արգելոցում: Այն պարկի 4 արգելոցային գոտիներից մեկն է:


Ամենամեծը չէ, սակայն այստեղ են բնադրվում եւ բնակվում ՀՀ Կարմիր գրքում գրանցված 5 տեսակի թռչուններ` քաջահավ, գանգրափետուր հավալուսն, շչան բադ, կտցար կաչաղակ եւ ճչան կարապ:

Այն, որ արգելոցում պարբերաբար որսվում են հազվագյուտ թռչուններ, չի մտահոգում ոչ կիրակնօրյա որսի սիրահարներին, ոչ էլ «Սեւան» ազգային պարկի տնօրինությանը, որի տեսուչների աշխատանքը արգելոցային գոտու պահպանումն է: 

Փաստ է, որ տարածքը չի հսկվում, քանի որ արգելոցում թռչունների որսի այս ռեժիմը վաղուց է հաստատված: Մեզ մոտ կան որսագողերի լուսանկարներ, որոնք արված են անցած տարի աշնանն ու ձմռանը: Որսագողերից մեկը, ով չցանկացավ ներկայանալ, ասաց, որ չգիտի որսի արգելքի մասին: (Հիմա որսի շրջան է, բայց արգելոցային գոտում այն արգելված է):

«Սեւան» ազգային պարկի 2007-2011 թթ. կառավարման պլանի համաձայն` արգելոցի սահմանները ընդլայնվել են: Ինչպես գրված է կառավարման պլանում, դրա նպատակը թռչունների բնադրավայրի պահպանությունն է եւ արժեքավոր ձկնատեսակների՝ Սեւանի իշխանի, կողակի եւ բեղլուի ձվադրման ու զարգացման համար պայմանների ստեղծումը:

Այս ամենը միայն թղթի վրա է, քանի որ արգելոցում որսագողերից, արածող կովերից եւ «մի բաժակ օղի խմող եւ մի կտոր հաց ուտողներից» բացի ոչ մեկի չհանդիպեցինք: 

«Սեւան» ազգային պարկի տնօրեն Գագիկ Մարտիրոսյանն ասում է, որ խախտումների դեպքում կազմվում են արձանագրություններ, իսկ արգելոցային գոտում ապօրինի որս անողները հիմնականում մոտակա գյուղերի բնակիչներն են, որոնք սոցիալական խնդիրներ ունենալու պատճառով վառելափայտ, ձուկ կամ թռչուն են հայթայթում արգելոցից: 

Այս բացատրությունը չի կարող արդարացնել պահպանվող տարածքների տեսուչների անգործությունը, քանի որ Կարմիր գրքում գրանցված թռչունների որսն ավելի շատ նախասիրություն է, քան ապրուստի միջոց: 

«Լիճք-Արգիչի» արգելոցը թռչունների բնադրման ամենահարմար տեղն է, քանի որ արգելոցում կան 3 փոքր լճակներ` 9.8, 3.1 եւ 1.3 հա մակերեսներով: Արգելոցի տարածքն ընդգրկում է նաեւ Արգիչի, Լիճք, Բախտակ եւ Ծակքար գետերի գետաբերանային հատվածները: Արգելոցի տարածքը 1175 հա է, որից ցամաքային տարածքը կազմում է 482 հա, իսկ ջրայինը` 693 հա:

http://www.hetq.am/arm/ecology/8493/?printable=1

----------


## նախշուն

*
Դուք կարող եք օգնել*

[COLOR="YellowGreen"]1 *Ստորագրելով Բն.Նախարարությանը ուղղված նամակում[*/COLOR]
http://www.bigfamily.am/eco/birds.php

2.Գրանցվելով Կամավորական խմբակում, որն կոչված է վտանգված տարածքներում հասարակական  գործողություններ սահմանել և մի շարք միջոցառումների օգնությամբ տեղեկացնել ինչպես Երևանի այնպես էլ մարզերում գտնվող բնակչությանը *http://bnamard.blogspot.com/2008/11/blog-post_5234.html*


3. Կսպասենք Ձեր կողմից նոր առաջարկների~

Խնդրանք:
Հնարավորինս չափ տարածեք այս նամակը ՀԿ-ներին, հասարակ քաղաքացիներին, դրեք այն Ձեր բլոգերում, 
Քանի որ շուտով տեղի կունենա Բողոք -Նամակի հանձնում  "Բն.Նախարարին"
*Մանրամասն կարդացեք*
http://bnamard.blogspot.com/2008/11/...tesaknere.html
*
ԱՆՉԱՓ ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼ ԵՆ ՄԵՐ ԹՌՉՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ~*

----------


## Rhayader

Իմ ձայնն ունեք՝ ես հաստատ անտարբեր չեմ:
Եթե որսագողերին բռնելու ու կողերը ջարդելու հարց լինի, էլի կօգնեմ:

----------


## նախշուն

*Շատ լավ~*
*~Շատ եմ ուրախանում, երբ դրական արձագանք եմ ստանում~~~
*
*Եթե ցանկանում եք դառնալ կամավորների խմբի անդամ, զանգահարեք Սիլվային 094874070 /281502;247059/ կամ պարզապես գրանցվեք այս "Silva Adamyan" <birdlovers@rambler.ru>  հասցեյով, քանի որ շուտով տեղի է լինելու հանդիպում բոլոր այն ոչ անտարբեր, բնասեր , մարդասեր, կենդանասեր անձանց հետ, ովքեր պատրաստ են մի բանով օգնել այս վիշտը մեղմացնելու, սպանդը կասեցնելու գործում~~~:*

----------


## Elmo

Ստորագրեցի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ստորագրեց  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

+1  :Sad:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Դե որ այդպես անկեղծ խոսակցություն գնաց  :LOL:  
Ես էլ եմ ստորագրել  :Smile:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Ստորագրեց  :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## Երվանդ

C++, lol էս ինչ եմ ասում +1 :Jpit:

----------


## Norton

*+1.*

----------


## Արշակ

+1.

----------


## Ռեդ

*+1*  :Cray:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

+1

Հ.գ.  
Իսկ ինչպես կարող ենք տեղեկանալ, թե նամակին ինչ պատասխան է տրվել և ինչ արձագանք հարցին՞    Եթե ընդհանրապես պատասխան չլինի՞

----------


## *e}|{uka*

*+1*  :Huh:

----------


## Dayana

Վարդան ձյաձյա, լավ բոլորս ստորագրեցինք, բայց սա ինչ-որ օգուտ կտա՞  :Xeloq:  Մի տեսակ չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, թե ինչով պիտի օգնի:  :Sad:

----------


## Grieg

> Վարդան ձյաձյա, լավ բոլորս ստորագրեցինք, բայց սա ինչ-որ օգուտ կտա՞  Մի տեսակ չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, թե ինչով պիտի օգնի:


Օրինակ բն. նախարարությունը  այդ տարածքում կարող է նշանակել հատուկ բնապահպանական վերահսկող մարմին` մարդիկ որոնք կկանխեն հետագա որսագողությունները. ներառելով  հաջորդ տարվա բյուդջե-ի մեջ լրացուցիչ համապատասխան ծախսեր : 
Հասարակության արձագանքը այս դեպքում կարևոր է:

----------


## Dayana

> Օրինակ բն. նախարարությունը  այդ տարածքում կարող է նշանակել հատուկ բնապահպանական վերահսկող մարմին` մարդիկ որոնք կկանխեն հետագա որսագողությունները. ներառելով  հաջորդ տարվա բյուդջե-ի մեջ լրացուցիչ համապատասխան ծախսեր : 
> Հասարակության արձագանքը այս դեպքում կարևոր է:


Վարդան առաջին ու միակ անգամ, որ գնացի Բնապահպանական թանգարան, ինձ մի ֆլիմ ցույց տվեցին, որտեղ երևում էր, որ երբ ռեպորտաժ են նկարել Արծիվների մասին, կներեք գուցե սխալ եմ ասում, բայց կարծեմ Կովկասյան Արծիվ, որը ապրում է միայն Հայաստանի սարերում, Ու ամենասարսափելինա նա էր, որ մեզ ասում էի նայեք, սրանից կան ընդհամենը 4 թե 5-ը, որանց պետք է շատ խնամքով վերաբերվել, որ բազմանան, ահա և նրանց բույնը, որտեղ երկու ձագուկ կան, ու էդ պահին ինչ-որ սրիկա, նկարահանման պահին, էդ սրիկան կրակել ու սպանել էր Արծվին իր իսկ բնում, իր իսկ ձագուկների վրա  :Sad:  Էշացած էի  :Sad:  Եվ դեռ հույս ունենք որ ստորագրահավաքով հարցը կլուծվի? Ոչ, պետք է Զինահավաք լինի, նման սրիկաներին պետք է հրապարակավ կախել  :Sad:  ուֆ...  :Sad:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Երեկ բնապահպանական ոլորտից մեկի հետ էի զրուցում, մոտավորապես բացատրեց ինչպիսին է վիճակը:
Պետությունը արգելոցների պահպանությանը այնքան գումար է հատկացնում, որ բավարարում է ամբողջ անտառի կամ արգելոցի համար մեկ պահակ պահել, որը չունի ոչ զենք, ոչ տրանսպորտ: Եւ կարծում եմ այդ վիճակը հատուկ է ստեղծվում: 

Երևի թե միակ պայքարելու ճանապարհը գաղափարականն է: Այնքան պետք է խոսվի այս թեմաներով, այնքան պետք է քարոզվի, որ վերջապես հասկանան, որ ցանկացած սպանություն հանցագործություն է...

Նաև շատ կարևոր եմ համարում երեխաների կրթությունը և բնության հետ մտերմացումը: Եթե երեխաներին փոքր ժամանակվանից կենդանիների և առհասարակ բնության նկատմամբ սեր սերմանեն, նրանք արդեն մեծ հասակում չեն կարողանա սպանել...

----------


## նախշուն

Շատ հզոր է ասված զինահավաք~~
Ինչ եք կարծում, մենք պատրաստ ենք?~~
Մի կողմից փշրում, սպանում, ավիրում են հենց աչքիդ դիմաց..
Մյուս կողմից նայում ես, որ մարդկանց մեջ էդ ԿՅԱՆՔԻ ջիղը մասամբ փոխարինվել է գոյատևելով  հարմարվելով դիմանալով:
Մի կողմից ասում ես, սկսենք ՍԱՂՄԻՑ կրթվել~
Բայց դե մինչև սաղմն էլ - Ալավերդու Ծուխնա, Թուրքի Գենը, Ճոճկանի Պոչամբարը ու մարդու ստեղծագործ ձեռքերով շինած ԱՆԱՊԱՏԸ~~ ,մի սրանք տես է~ իրանց ԱՍՏԾՈ տեղն են դրել~~?
Անապատ են ստեղծում~~
Որ էսպես գնա, շուտով ոսկու, մոլիբդենի պաշարները , որ սպառվեն, մարդիկ *ՀՈՂ ՋՈՒՐ ՕԴ* են պեղելու, բայց ~ .....
ՄԱՐԴ էլ կա մարդ էլ~~
որն է էդ սահմանը հեյ ՄԱՐԴ, որ դու կգնահատես ու կնախընտրես ԿՅԱՆՔԸ ու կպայքարես ...
Գուցե Ձևերը չգիտենք? ... ? /Մեծն հոգիներից լսել եմ որ Պայքարի ճանապարհին են ի հայտ գալիս անհաղթահարելի ունակություններ~/
Լավ իսկ արդյոք ամեն բան արել ենք~ ???~ամեն ճիգ ջանք ներդրել ենք~ ...ու կրողն ենք մեզ համարում նրա ինչի մեջ ապրում ենք , ինչով շնչում~~և ինչ որ փոխանցում ենք սերունդներին~~
Թե դա էլ մեր գործը չԷ????? 
ցանկացած մարդ էլ իրավունք ունի թողնի, լքի, գնա լավը փնտրելու, վայելելու մեծ ցանկությունը բոլորիս մոտ էլ կա~
բայց մյուս կողմից արագիլները հենց այստեղ են մեզ բաց թողել, այս հարուստ բերրի, պղնձոտ մոլիբդենոտ հողերի վրա~
հողը մեզ մոր պես իր գիրկն է առել, ոսկու պես պահել~ու հիմա ինքը կնճռոտել, ցավում է , ու լուռ սպասում մինչև .....????????????

----------

